# Sell And Buy



## Purple_Ganja (Feb 27, 2007)

how bout a classifieds board where folks can get rid of any excess lights, nutes, used equipment, etc. Just thought this up, idea is about 20 seconds old now as I write this lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## (-)_(-) (Feb 27, 2007)

i agree . . . also if ppl want 2 make request 4 seeds and ppl cud sell them that wud b cool.


----------



## ablazed blunt (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah that sounds good to me. There is alot of new sections that we could use. I like the seed idea. Its something new.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 27, 2007)

be careful what you send, and to who you send.


----------



## videoman40 (Feb 28, 2007)

love your pussy dear!


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 28, 2007)

lol, she has like 6 more pussy's now!


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm gonna have like 6 more pussies, once I'm done with this grow lol. Oh geez this is bad, I'm seeing green $$$ all over everywhere...


----------



## IPokeSmot (Feb 28, 2007)

haha thanks guys


----------



## mal_crane (Mar 1, 2007)

A classifieds type section would be an excellent edition for this forum! I'm willing to help in any ways possible  . What can I do?


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Mar 6, 2007)

how bout we do a poll?


----------



## dbsons66 (Mar 13, 2007)

Life Does Suck,then You Get Married And Have Kid And It Get Worse


----------



## Purple_Ganja (Mar 19, 2007)

lol

Alright well I like the classifieds idea, folks could sell used hookas, pipes, different stuff like that also.


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 20, 2007)

I hate to pipe in on this thread, but I do have an opinion on this, as I've thought and thought about it. 

 I do not believe a buy n sell thread is in the best interest of this site.

I think if you have something to sell, put an ad in your signature to help you promote selling it. The other side of the coin is that if you dedicate a forum to buy n sell, this is like condoning it, and when someone does a deal and everyone is NOT satisfied, there will be bad feelings, and someone might try to hold the site responsible, or atleast hold ill feelings towards the site. This is not only to protect the buyer, which is what we usually think of being ripped off, but what about some hardup, seller who actually IS ripping people off?
This could get out of hand very quickly, I like the ad in the signature approach.
Peace


----------



## purplestickypunch (Mar 20, 2007)

Sounds Awsome


----------



## mogie (Mar 20, 2007)

It would have to be made 100&#37; clear that rollitup is in no way responsible for any problems that might result from any deals. These would all have to be keep on a personal basis. All rollitup would be doing is giving us the spaced to post this info. Buyer and seller would have to accept all resonsiblity and work things out between themselves.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 20, 2007)

have the buy sell board with a disclaimer acceptence before entering releaseing rollitup.com and its owner operater as non responsible to any buys or sells all transaction are at your own risk and the site will not respond or participate in any of the transactions.


----------



## mogie (Mar 20, 2007)

Dude you sound like a lawyer.


----------



## CANABIS (Feb 4, 2008)

GUT,but how can i quote


----------



## Evil Buddies (Feb 4, 2008)

there is a buy and sell forum called classifieds on the elite section. If u have things u want to buy and sell u can do it there. Sign up to be an elite member.


----------



## Evil Buddies (Feb 4, 2008)

there is a buy and sell forum called classifieds on the elite section. If u have things u want to buy and sell u can do it there. Sign up to be an elite member.


----------



## ffastsam (Feb 24, 2008)

classifieds would be the shit!!


----------



## User24 (Feb 27, 2008)

its a bad idea imo, its an invite for DEA to shut riu down, specially with seeds and what not. the people that mod and run RIU can and will be charged as co-conspirators


If the site was based out of the states and canada, that would be fine, but dont have it shut down like overgrow was


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 27, 2008)

haha...so says the elite huh?


----------



## FloppyForeskin (Feb 28, 2008)

You have to ensure that the ads don't imply that the equipment can/will be used for illegal activity. I guess the elite thing makes sense too. What makes oneself elite anyways?


----------



## User24 (Feb 29, 2008)

Elite means that I pay for additional features on the site, thats all.. not that I know anything.

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 29, 2008)

there is a classifieds in the elite section...


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 29, 2008)

There is a classifieds section, but it's for elite members...


----------



## dankforall (Feb 29, 2008)

ScarletteSky said:


> There is a classifieds section, but it's for elite members...


Its easy to upgrade to elite!!


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 3, 2008)

i got a 1000watt light for sell, uk


----------



## overfiend (Mar 3, 2008)

next thing you know 16 year olds are trying to buy/sell good buds not such a swell idea


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 3, 2008)

Purple_Ganja said:


> how bout a classifieds board where folks can get rid of any excess lights, nutes, used equipment, etc. Just thought this up, idea is about 20 seconds old now as I write this lol. What do you guys think?


 u didnt think of it , every1 did, i saw ur post b4 on a diff trend, there is one already som1 told u b4, u got to pay upgrade to the site, 
but we dont wana pay,
why dont u make a site,


----------



## panhead (Mar 3, 2008)

If people dont have or cant spend a few bucks to become elite members in order to take advantage of the classified ad's i cant imagine them having the money to buy anything in the first place.

Here's another thought for guy's trying to sell stuff,do you really want to deal with a prospective buyer who is so tight he refuses to spring for a membership that supports the site ?

Here's another thought for sellers,do you really want to answer 100 emails every day from guys (kids) using turtle water or shooting a wad of splooge in the soil for ferts,all over a $100 light?

One thing ive learned from selling on ebay for years is that for every sale there are 1,000 tire kicking question askers, who think a seller has nothing better to do with their time,except to answer questions from people who have no real intention on buying anything, IE window shoppers.


----------



## Kassidy (Mar 3, 2008)

overfiend said:


> next thing you know 16 year olds are trying to buy/sell good buds not such a swell idea



I agree with that overfiend. probably will end up with people trying to sell fake seeds or seeds that arent what they say to be or fucked up equipment/gear. I hate to say it but i know alot of people that would do anything for a quick dollar. There is always Craigslist. I use that all the time.


----------



## Blow (May 1, 2008)

There is a classified section here. Its just not open. I would love to see it happen though.


----------



## jizzle96 (May 3, 2008)

ok umm, watch if a user posts lights for sale, and also has a grow journal or something on their site, feds n shit can find you then and since its your user name probly get u...just a though


----------



## TheElkTreeFunk (May 16, 2008)

Purple_Ganja said:


> I'm gonna have like 6 more pussies, once I'm done with this grow lol. Oh geez this is bad, I'm seeing green $$$ all over everywhere...


I want some pussy...


----------



## CassRae (May 26, 2008)

hey guys! I'm in Hawaii for another week and I'm looking for some Maui Waui, but I'm not sure where to get it. I've heard amazing things about this shit, so help out if you can. If you don't want to reply on here, hit me up at [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## KAOSOWNER (May 27, 2008)

try the main island, or island hop every island has there own strains and prices, ive heard recently people paying from 300 - 800 ounce


----------



## KAOSOWNER (May 27, 2008)

sorry about the double post but you should try the puna butter


----------

